# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vulvapoli

## Harvester

Hallo,

Mijn vriendin heeft al tijden last van haar vulva, een branderig gevoel dat maar niet over gaat. Alles reeds geprobeerd, overal op laten testen. De ene na de andere mogelijkheid viel af. Het duurt al maanden, en niemand lijkt te kunnen helpen.

Het probleem is dat we in het buitenland wonen en de medische voorzieningen alhier niet al te goed geregeld zijn. De kennis ontbreekt hier simpelweg om een goede diagnose en behandeling te realiseren. Daarom ben ik ben op zoek gegaan in Nederland naar de mogelijkheden en hopelijk kennis, en kwam op de website van Vulvapoli (www.vulvapoli.nl). Hierop staan een aantal ziekenhuizen vermeld die de vulvapoli's beschikbaar hebben. 

Ik ben nu opzoek naar ervaringen. Is er iemand wel eens bij zo'n vulvapoli ter behandeling geweest, en zo ja, waar en wat is je ervaring hiermee? Had je ook een probleem dat artsen maar niet konden benoemen? En is bij de vulvapoli dan wel de correcte diagnose gesteld? Etc.

Alvast hartelijk bedankt!

Groeten,
Harv

----------

